# Lange belichtungszeit



## zyclop (15. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Habe vor kurzem einen Beitrag gesehen wo einer Lichtspiele mach. Dazu verwendet er eine Lange belichtungszeit. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich bei meiner EOS 500 eine Belichtungszeit von ca. 45 Sekunden eisntellen kann?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. September 2010)

Über die Funktion "Bulb", oder abgekürzt "B" kannst du beliebig lange belichten. Üblicherweise macht man das natürlich mit Stativ und Fernauslöser. Es gibt programmierbare Fernauslöser, in denen du u.a. auch Belichtungszeiten von mehr als 30s einstellen kannst.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## zyclop (15. September 2010)

Stativ habe ich eins, aber Fernauslöser nicht. Aber an dem sollte es ja nicht scheitern. Ich nehme an du meinst das B auf dem Display, dass ich dann anpassen kann? Wenn ich das richtig verstehe kann ich ohne Fernauslöser nicht länger als 30 Sekunden belichten? Dann müssen die 30 Sek genügen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. September 2010)

Naja, wenn du auf "Bulb" stellst (ich merke mir als Eselsbrücke immer B wie "beliebig"), dann kannst du den Finger so lange auf den Auslöser drücken wie du magst. Aber es ist halt anstrengend, den Finger so lange gedrückt zu lassen ... und wirklich ohne Verwackeln wird das kaum gehen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## zyclop (15. September 2010)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe ist das B auf dem Runden drehknopf nicht im Menu?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. September 2010)

zyclop hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe ist das B auf dem Runden drehknopf nicht im Menu?


 
Korrekt. Ich meine das "B" am Drehknopf.


----------



## Dr Dau (16. September 2010)

Hallo!



zyclop hat gesagt.:


> Habe vor kurzem einen Beitrag gesehen wo einer Lichtspiele mach.


Meinst Du zufälligerweise den Bericht von Galileo mit Michael Bosanko aus England?

Nun, im Wald hat er auch eine Aufnahme mit 30s gemacht (wäre also auch ohne Bulb machbar).
Die genannten Belichtungszeiten sind keine 100%-igen Angaben gewesen, denn als Fernauslöser hatte er nur den originalen kabelgebundenen von Canon genutzt.
Er musste also nicht nur das Motiv "zeichnen", sondern auch vom Aufnahmeort zur Kamera und die Belichtung manuell beenden.
Ich bezweifel dass man unter solchen Umständen genaue 45s Belichtungszeit ohne einstellbare Belichtungszeit hinbekommt. 
Ich würde mich also nicht zu sehr auf die Belichtungszeit festsetzen.
Viel wichtiger ist es dass man lange genug belichtet, um auch das Motiv fertig zu bekommen. 

Im Übrigen hat er nicht eine einzelne Taschenlampe im Wald genutzt, sondern 5 Stück mit Klebeband zusammen geklebt (darum musste er sie auch immer mit seiner Wollmütze abdecken ).
So hell/grell wie die Taschenlampen waren, würde ich behaupten dass sie superhelle LEDs hatten.

Weitere Infos:
Kamera: Canon EOS 50D (also die gleiche Sensorgrösse wie Deine 500D, oder meinst Du tatsächlich die analoge EOS 500?)
Objektiv: Canon EF-S 10-22mm 1:3,5-4,5 USM
So wie es aussah, hat er im Wald wohl mit 10mm Brennweite gearbeitet (er war dort aber auch nicht wirklich weit weg von der Kamera entfernt).
Fernauslöser: Canon RS-80N3 (Vorsicht: passt nicht an der EOS 500/500N/500D, die benötigt den Canon RS-60E3 (oder kompatible))

Was Dein Fernauslöser Problem angeht (gilt nur für die EOS 500D).....
Du willst ja sicherlich erstmal nur experimentieren.
Hast Du nicht zufällig irgendwo im Wohnzimmer eine programmierbare (Universal-)Fernbedienung rumliegen?
Dann versuche es mal mit einem dieser Codes.
Ansonsten kannst Du die Kamera auch einschalten (im Modus für Fernauslöser und ggf. den automatischen Standby deaktivieren) und die Fernbedienung im Suchlauf die Kamera suchen lassen.
Wenn es irgendwann "klick" macht, ist es ein gutes Zeichen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## zyclop (22. September 2010)

Viel Dank Dr. Dau

Ich habe deinen Beitrag erst jetzt gesehen und du hast völlig recht. Für Testzwecke genügen die 30Sek.

Hier noch meine ersten Fotos. (siehe Anhang)

PS: Den Fernauslöser werde ich mir noch zulegen. Alleine für diese Sache  lohnt sich das.


----------



## Dr Dau (22. September 2010)

Bild 1 ist für mich einfach nur gekritzelt.

Bild 2 ist überbelichtet und unsauber gearbeitet, aber die Idee finde ich schon ganz witzig.

Bild 3 ist auch irgendwie nur gekritzelt, da hätte ich eher versucht einen Schriftzug zu zeichen, z.B. tutorials.de  (Platz wäre ja wohl genug vorhanden gewesen ).
Du musst halt nur daran denken dass Du spiegelverkehrt "schreiben" musst.
Am besten erstmal auf ein Stück Papier aufschreiben. 
Grossbuchstaben sind oft einfacher als Kleinbuchstaben.

Bild 4 hat schon Potenzial.
Ich weiss zwar nicht was das links oben für ein Motiv sein soll, aber beim Hauptmotiv kann man gut erkennen dass es eine Pflanze sein soll.
Die Strahlen an den Eckpunkten geben dem Motiv meiner Meinung nach einen besonderen Look.
Gefällt mir schon ganz gut. 

Um bunte Motive hinzubekommen, würde ich es mal versuchen in dem Du lichtdurchlässige farbige Folien vor die Taschenlampe spannst.
Später könnte man es auch mit Glühlampen-Tauchlack versuchen.
Ein Tuschkasten wäre auch ein Versuch wert (die Tusche könnte man ja sogar wieder abwaschen ).


----------



## zyclop (22. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine Feedback. 
Bild 1 entstand durch das drehen der Lampe also immer im kreis.
Bild 2 war der erste Test
Bild 3 war der erste Test draussen

Ich denke dass ich jetzt mal so die Grundlagen erarbeitet habe. Als nächstes geht es nun darum wirklich etwas "schönes" zu machen. 

Aber nochmals danke für das Feedback


----------



## shenmuefreak (21. Dezember 2010)

ich hatte auch mal etwas getestet, und auch mal mit Knicklichter doch es ist echt schwierig... klar es macht Spaß kreativ zu sein und in Gedanken ein Bild zu entwerfen doch die umsetzung ist im Dunkeln dann doch schon sehr schwierig wenn man komplexere Sachen machen will. ich werde wohl beim nächsten mal an die frische luft gehen" da habe ich mehr Platz. 
wobei knicklichter wohl für draussen nicht so geeignet sind, da muss ich mir wohl Farbfolien für meine Taschenlampe besorgen.

mfg


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Dezember 2010)

shenmuefreak hat gesagt.:


> ich hatte auch mal etwas getestet, und auch mal mit Knicklichter doch es ist echt schwierig...


Knicklichter haben einen entscheidenen Nachteil: man kann sie nicht "abschalten". 
Eine Taschenlampe, bzw. allgemein eletrisch betriebene Leuchtmittel, kann man i.d.R. immer irgendwie abschalten.
Ich würde erstmal mit einer einzelnen Taschenlampe anfangen, die ist handlich und schnell abgeschaltet.


----------



## shenmuefreak (22. Dezember 2010)

Das hatte ich auch schon gemacht, aber das waren nur mal Paar schnelle Test-versuche und das einzige was bei rausgekommen ist waren die 2 sachen hier 

werd dann im Frühjahr mal aufs Feld gehen und dann kann ich mich mal so richtig auslassen


----------

